# Get ready for war!



## AaronOnTheRoad

There is going to be a chess game that ends with war. People need to stop protesting retarded things and protest north Korea. They are the biggest theart against the united states, united states bases and posts, Japan and south Korea. You don't have to worry about being nuked. You have to worry that north Korea won't start shelling 130 Mike Mike at inacent people in south Korea and Japan. Just wake up and know what's about to go down. This could differently lead to WW3.

Somebody is founding North Korea's ballistic missile tests. Why do i say that? North Korea is thr poorest country in the world. They are feeding their people saw dust because there isn't food. They have no vehicles everyone walks who isn't government officials. Whoever is funding these missiles test will come from the shadows when shit hits the fan.


----------



## Odin

*No other military or combination of militaries cou even begin to inflict the slightest numbers of casualties on the United States military in a conventional war.

Consider: The U.S. spends close to what the entire rest of the world spends in defense. $711 billion. Per year. The next closest is China at $143 billion.

The M1 Abrams tank has seen more combat than just about any other tank on the battlefield today. It has never been knocked out by enemy fire. (Completely killed). Ever. 

China has less than 500 Type 99 tanks, that have just been developed, and are not even close to being as good as the Abrams. We have 8,700 Abrams.

We have 10 aircraft carriers. The good kind. Everyone else has 10. Combined. And they are mostly small ships that can launch helicopters.

There are 8,400 attack helicopters in the world. The U.S. has 6,400 of them.

The United States has engaged in every type of ground warfare in the last 20 years. From mountains to jungles, and from desert to urban, we have the some of the most experienced warriors in the world. No other country comes close to the amount of combat veterans that we have.

We own all the satellites that guide GPS systems. We have all the advanced stealth technology. The latest sensors? U.S. The latest information systems? U.S. An Abrams tank can see a target, the tank commander can instantly send that target to every tank in his company. 

Now you have 14 tanks looking for you. Oh, and it also uploads to every Apache helicopter in the area. Every indirect and direct fire system in the area knows what you are and where you are. Your survivability just dropped to 0. Instantly.

Fighting a conventional war against the U.S. would be like a 3-year-old child playing chess against Gary Kasparov. They wouldn't even know what they were supposed to be looking at.

*Edit: The purpose of the answer is not borne out of some nationalistic sense of pride, although I am a U.S. veteran and consider myself patriotic, but rather to call attention to how much larger the U.S. military industrial complex is than the entire rest of the world.

I truly believe that the rest of the world really has no clue just how powerful the U.S. military is. We must begin to question the disparity of lethality between the U.S. and the rest of the world. But we must also question, if not the U.S., who? Who do we want to have the largest military? China? North Korea? Or an ally like the UK?

Do we need to have 1,000 times the lethality of the closest military in strength? Or would 100 times suffice? I don't have the answer to those questions, nor am I purporting to. But I think it's important to begin a dialogue.
*
_*By Alan Cohen, US Army veteran*_


that is a few years old... only... yea other nations are beginging to develop and put in the field tech that we have had for a long time. China with a few aircraftcarieers? and stolen stelth tech...

russia with their 5th genfighters...

this is stuff we have out in the open for decades now... but ... what do we still have up our sleeve.

its all misdirection...


----------



## A New Name

Seems to me that the biggest current threat to the good ol' USA is widespread disease, famine and death as the result of an oncoming massive environmental catastrophe, and to the rest of the world for that matter.
But, of course, this is just a theory.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

They just founf the plague again few days ago


----------



## A New Name

Get your flea collars on!


----------



## Odin

air to air combat statistics since first gulf war


*Persian Gulf War (1990–1991)* 

 United States Navy 1 (US claim); 11 (Iraqi claim) [12][13]


 Royal Air force 1 [82]


 Italian Air Force 1 [83]


 Royal Saudi Air Force 1 [84]


 Iraqi Air Force 23 (Iraqi claim); 44 (Coalition claim) [12][13]
Iraqi no-fly zones enforcement 

 US Aircraft 3[A 16] [85]


 Iraqi Air Force 5
Croatian War of Independence (1991–1995) 

 Italian Army 1[A 17] [86]
1992 Venezuelan coup d'état attempts 

 Bolivarianos 3 [87]
Operation Deny Flight 

 Republika Srpska Air Force 5 [88]
Cenepa War (1995) 

 Peruvian Air Force 1 (confirmed), 2 (Ecuadorian claim) [89]
Aegean dispute (1996) 

 Turkish Air Force 1 [90]
Eritrean–Ethiopian War (1998–2000) 

 Eritrean Air Force 2–6 [91]


 Ethiopian Air Force Up to 7 [92][93]
Operation Allied Force 

 Yugoslav Air Force 5 + 1 heavily damaged, later destroyed on the ground [94]


 NATO Air Force 1 + 1 Tomahawk [95][96]
Atlantique incident 

 Pakistan Navy 1 [97]
2001–02 India–Pakistan standoff 

 Indian Air Force 1[A 18] [98][99]
Iran–Israel proxy conflict Hezbollah UAVs 2 [100][101]
2008 Georgian spy plane shootdowns 

 Georgian Air Force 1 [102][103]
Iraq War (2003–2011) 

 Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force 1[A 19] [104]
War in Afghanistan 

 United States Air Force 1[A 20] [105]
Syrian Civil War 

 Syrian Air Force 4 [106][107][108][109][110]


 Russian Air Force 1 [111]
"Pro-Syria regime" forces 2[A 21] [112][113]
War in Donbass 

 Ukrainian Air Force 1 (Ukrainian claim) [114]
2016 Turkish coup d'état attempt 

 Peace at Home Council 2 [115]
Balochistan Conflict 

 Iran 1 [116]


points to consider... the afhgan statistic

According to U.S sources, in September 2009 a USAF fighter intercepted and shot down an out of control armed MQ-9 Reaper UAV, near Afghan border.

that is an unmaned craft not a dog fight with top stealth fighters.


in the iraq no fly zone catagory...

The 1994 Black Hawk shootdown incident, sometimes referred to as the *Black Hawk Incident*, was a friendly fire incident over northern Iraq that occurred on April 14, 1994 during Operation Provide Comfort. The pilots of two United States Air Force (USAF) F-15 fighter aircraft, operating under the control of a USAF airborne warning and control system (AWACS) aircraft, misidentified two United States Army UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters as Iraqi Mil Mi-24 "Hind" helicopters. The F-15 pilots fired on and destroyed both helicopters, killing all 26 military service members and civilians from the United States, United Kingdom, France, Turkey, and the Kurdish community. The third loss was a UAV Predator shot down by a Mig-25 in December 2002.



point being... I'm still searching for the last time an AIR to AIR combat mission of combat fighter aircraft... not copters or uavs... resulted in a US craft being shot down by an enemy state... vaguely I think i recall a f117 nighthawk taken down in bosnia? and that was first gen stealth...

'
'lol guess Im bored


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Perceval said:


> Get your flea collars on!


You're the only one whoever said fleas. Not a lot of people know it comes from them little suckers


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

[QUOTE="Odin, post: 232412, memberAnyways, ]air to air combat statistics since first gulf war


*Persian Gulf War (1990–1991)* 

 United States Navy 1 (US claim); 11 (Iraqi claim) [12][13]


 Royal Air force 1 [82]


 Italian Air Force 1 [83]


 Royal Saudi Air Force 1 [84]


 Iraqi Air Force 23 (Iraqi claim); 44 (Coalition claim) [12][13]
Iraqi no-fly zones enforcement 

 US Aircraft 3[A 16] [85]


 Iraqi Air Force 5
Croatian War of Independence (1991–1995) 

 Italian Army 1[A 17] [86]
1992 Venezuelan coup d'état attempts 

 Bolivarianos 3 [87]
Operation Deny Flight 

 Republika Srpska Air Force 5 [88]
Cenepa War (1995) 

 Peruvian Air Force 1 (confirmed), 2 (Ecuadorian claim) [89]
Aegean dispute (1996) 

 Turkish Air Force 1 [90]
Eritrean–Ethiopian War (1998–2000) 

 Eritrean Air Force 2–6 [91]


 Ethiopian Air Force Up to 7 [92][93]
Operation Allied Force 

 Yugoslav Air Force 5 + 1 heavily damaged, later destroyed on the ground [94]


 NATO Air Force 1 + 1 Tomahawk [95][96]
Atlantique incident 

 Pakistan Navy 1 [97]
2001–02 India–Pakistan standoff 

 Indian Air Force 1[A 18] [98][99]
Iran–Israel proxy conflict Hezbollah UAVs 2 [100][101]
2008 Georgian spy plane shootdowns 

 Georgian Air Force 1 [102][103]
Iraq War (2003–2011) 

 Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force 1[A 19] [104]
War in Afghanistan 

 United States Air Force 1[A 20] [105]
Syrian Civil War 

 Syrian Air Force 4 [106][107][108][109][110]


 Russian Air Force 1 [111]
"Pro-Syria regime" forces 2[A 21] [112][113]
War in Donbass 

 Ukrainian Air Force 1 (Ukrainian claim) [114]
2016 Turkish coup d'état attempt 

 Peace at Home Council 2 [115]
Balochistan Conflict 

 Iran 1 [116]


points to consider... the afhgan statistic

According to U.S sources, in September 2009 a USAF fighter intercepted and shot down an out of control armed MQ-9 Reaper UAV, near Afghan border.

that is an unmaned craft not a dog fight with top stealth fighters.


in the iraq no fly zone catagory...

The 1994 Black Hawk shootdown incident, sometimes referred to as the *Black Hawk Incident*, was a friendly fire incident over northern Iraq that occurred on April 14, 1994 during Operation Provide Comfort. The pilots of two United States Air Force (USAF) F-15 fighter aircraft, operating under the control of a USAF airborne warning and control system (AWACS) aircraft, misidentified two United States Army UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters as Iraqi Mil Mi-24 "Hind" helicopters. The F-15 pilots fired on and destroyed both helicopters, killing all 26 military service members and civilians from the United States, United Kingdom, France, Turkey, and the Kurdish community. The third loss was a UAV Predator shot down by a Mig-25 in December 2002.



point being... I'm still searching for the last time an AIR to AIR combat mission of combat fighter aircraft... not copters or uavs... resulted in a US craft being shot down by an enemy state... vaguely I think i recall a f117 nighthawk taken down in bosnia? and that was first gen stealth...

'
'lol guess Im bored[/QUOTE]
They just shot down a Syrian jet. Anyways, we have had a really hard time in Afghan cause you don't know who the enemy is. They shot and run pretty much gorilla warfare


----------



## A New Name

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> You're the only one whoever said fleas. Not a lot of people know it comes from them little suckers


Most people aren't interested in anything beyond their immediate experience.

Hehe gorilla warfare.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Perceval said:


> Most people aren't interested in anything beyond their immediate experience.
> 
> Hehe gorilla warfare.


Careful what you say. If you're at a college campus you're going to be called a racist bigot


----------



## A New Name

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Careful what you say. If you're at a college campus you're going to be called a racist bigot


I was refering myself to the typo on your post quoting Odin with the gorilla remark. I also fail to see how that could be interpreted as racist in connection with the rest of my post.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Perceval said:


> I was refering myself to the typo on your post quoting Odin with the gorilla remark. I also fail to see how that could be interpreted as racist in connection with the rest of my post.


Even if your quoting somebody they will call you racist. Just for say monkey cause they are brainwashed in college.


----------



## A New Name

It's not just in college that we're brainwashed. 
Are you brainwashed?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Perceval said:


> It's not just in college that we're brainwashed.
> Are you brainwashed?


Maybe I'm brainwashed! Where is my tin foil i need to make a hat


----------



## Odin

For a fresh feeling I recomend Tide with DMT...on the gentle cycle...
Air dry in strong sunlight.


----------



## A New Name

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Maybe I'm brainwashed! Where is my tin foil i need to make a hat


Forget the hat. You need a drill, gasoline and matches.


----------



## QuietMouse94

Perceval said:


> Forget the hat. You need a drill, gasoline and matches.


Why a drill


----------



## A New Name

QuietMouse94 said:


> Why a drill


To get to that juicy programming.


----------



## QuietMouse94

Perceval said:


> To get to that juicy programming.


Lobotomy
I probably spelled that wrong


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Just pull my brain out from my nose


----------



## A New Name

QuietMouse94 said:


> Lobotomy
> I probably spelled that wrong


Nah, you spelled it right but it's more like ideatomy.
Incidentally, I just put something in the library pertinent to the subject at hand. I recommend taking a look.


----------



## QuietMouse94

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Just pull my brain out from my nose


I'm joking lol


----------



## creature

you know..

worrying about war is foolish..

if war hits, all you are going to be left with is your skin..

you know.. we are fucking fleas screaming at mongrels tearing each other apart.
we mean exactly nothing, other than how we can cover our asses when people start killing each other on sight, when the shit goes down.

& it won't be war between nations.

the next war, national boundaries will stress to internal destruction, because the infrastructure does not exist to keep the impoverished fed past the state of hunger.
people are actually pretty peacefull, & if they are fed & have a fairly minimum sense of security & autonomy, they more or less stay calm..

the next war will not be patriotic..

all the big players know it.
disrupt the flow of affordable food, *especially* in america, & all hell like hell has not seen since Hell, will break fucking loose...

"get ready for war"..

how do you do that?

a bug-out bag?
run around yelling "war!! war!!"
build bunkers?

how the fuck, us being smarmy little fucking fleas who just like to jump around..
how the *fuck* do we fight it?

if you *REALLY* want to prep, go join the army.
look at venezuela.
get who gets fed & has fucking toilet paper?

cops, politicians & soldiers...
& the politically sanctioned business folks.. let's not forget them..

we, as travelers, if we actually are..
laugh at the fucking sky.
we piss on cancer,
push ourselves until old-age breaks us into sorrow
& love & practice honor for as long as we can, before desperation begins to kill us..
& if we are fucking holy & deserve to survive beyond that, we keep fucking doing it.

god damn..

now.. there are a shitload of assholes on here who are deeply & constructively & destructively involved in issues of political import..
their strength is greater than mine..
but we all better know how to shove a buttplug up our asses & be ready when the time hits..

you want to prep?
get a bicycle or a horse or a motorcycle with cached fuel..

get fucking seeds..

learn your edibles.

understand basic medical principles & learn how to properly use goddamned fucking wrenches.. know how to do something other than say "i was chicken fucking little!! feed me!!"

learn your mechanical skills.
get the fuck ready.

learn how to staunch wounds & have a serious fucking first aid kit.

have a few goddamned tools you can cut & dig with.

better yet, join the fucking army 9or other service) & keep your silence about what you actually believe & love, because the more motherfuckers we have in there that won't open fire on their own people, the way better chance we have of being able to keep the military in servitude of the *people*, instead of those whom merely issue orders, demanding that the rights of ordinary citizenship have been abandoned, because those who choose military service essentially decided to be mercenaries, rather than defenders of what they actually loved...

fuck..

prepare for war..

what the FUCK does that mean?

that you piss statistics & somehow expect those numbers will keep you fucking alive???


god fucking damn it.

is this fucking fox news?

what the FUCK are you thinking?

let me tell you something:

right now, this instant, whether we care to acknowledge it or not:

NOTHING IS SAFE.

ok?

nothing.

not putting your thumb out, not taking a piss in a mcdonalds bathroom, not skittering out into primal forest to make homage to your goddamned fucking totem.

the only freedom that will come is after the destruction starts.

you want to know what the definition of freedom is?

then here: "instability".


tell that to the fucking chinese.

after that there is the issue of social responsibility, but.. fuck it..

we're all caught up in this "natural" crap..

peace is nothing more than predation.

not having to be hungry or sick or in pain.

that is why

*love*

is goddmned fucking work...


----------



## AlwaysLost

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> They just founf the plague again few days ago



Plague is everywhere bro. Its quite common actually. Its just not as dangerous due to the fact that we don't eat or live in close proximity to rodents anymore.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

creature said:


> you know..
> 
> worrying about war is foolish..
> 
> if war hits, all you are going to be left with is your skin..
> 
> you know.. we are fucking fleas screaming at mongrels tearing each other apart.
> we mean exactly nothing, other than how we can cover our asses when people start killing each other on sight, when the shit goes down.
> 
> & it won't be war between nations.
> 
> the next war, national boundaries will stress to internal destruction, because the infrastructure does not exist to keep the impoverished fed past the state of hunger.
> people are actually pretty peacefull, & if they are fed & have a fairly minimum sense of security & autonomy, they more or less stay calm..
> 
> the next war will not be patriotic..
> 
> all the big players know it.
> disrupt the flow of affordable food, *especially* in america, & all hell like hell has not seen since Hell, will break fucking loose...
> 
> "get ready for war"..
> 
> how do you do that?
> 
> a bug-out bag?
> run around yelling "war!! war!!"
> build bunkers?
> 
> how the fuck, us being smarmy little fucking fleas who just like to jump around..
> how the *fuck* do we fight it?
> 
> if you *REALLY* want to prep, go join the army.
> look at venezuela.
> get who gets fed & has fucking toilet paper?
> 
> cops, politicians & soldiers...
> & the politically sanctioned business folks.. let's not forget them..
> 
> we, as travelers, if we actually are..
> laugh at the fucking sky.
> we piss on cancer,
> push ourselves until old-age breaks us into sorrow
> & love & practice honor for as long as we can, before desperation begins to kill us..
> & if we are fucking holy & deserve to survive beyond that, we keep fucking doing it.
> 
> god damn..
> 
> now.. there are a shitload of assholes on here who are deeply & constructively & destructively involved in issues of political import..
> their strength is greater than mine..
> but we all better know how to shove a buttplug up our asses & be ready when the time hits..
> 
> you want to prep?
> get a bicycle or a horse or a motorcycle with cached fuel..
> 
> get fucking seeds..
> 
> learn your edibles.
> 
> understand basic medical principles & learn how to properly use goddamned fucking wrenches.. know how to do something other than say "i was chicken fucking little!! feed me!!"
> 
> learn your mechanical skills.
> get the fuck ready.
> 
> learn how to staunch wounds & have a serious fucking first aid kit.
> 
> have a few goddamned tools you can cut & dig with.
> 
> better yet, join the fucking army 9or other service) & keep your silence about what you actually believe & love, because the more motherfuckers we have in there that won't open fire on their own people, the way better chance we have of being able to keep the military in servitude of the *people*, instead of those whom merely issue orders, demanding that the rights of ordinary citizenship have been abandoned, because those who choose military service essentially decided to be mercenaries, rather than defenders of what they actually loved...
> 
> fuck..
> 
> prepare for war..
> 
> what the FUCK does that mean?
> 
> that you piss statistics & somehow expect those numbers will keep you fucking alive???
> 
> 
> god fucking damn it.
> 
> is this fucking fox news?
> 
> what the FUCK are you thinking?
> 
> let me tell you something:
> 
> right now, this instant, whether we care to acknowledge it or not:
> 
> NOTHING IS SAFE.
> 
> ok?
> 
> nothing.
> 
> not putting your thumb out, not taking a piss in a mcdonalds bathroom, not skittering out into primal forest to make homage to your goddamned fucking totem.
> 
> the only freedom that will come is after the destruction starts.
> 
> you want to know what the definition of freedom is?
> 
> then here: "instability".
> 
> 
> tell that to the fucking chinese.
> 
> after that there is the issue of social responsibility, but.. fuck it..
> 
> we're all caught up in this "natural" crap..
> 
> peace is nothing more than predation.
> 
> not having to be hungry or sick or in pain.
> 
> that is why
> 
> *love*
> 
> is goddmned fucking work...


War isn't coming here in the state's that just won't happen. What I'm talking about is we are going to end up embargoing NK that's going to lead to many dying. Once that happens, two things will take place. One, NK will collapse and burn. Or two they are going to launching shit at countries and kill others. They're acting like it's not a big deal. When in reality it is. To the beginning of Obama's last year in office till now. NK dry fuel ballistic missile has reached the shore line of Japan and south Korea. That's not good at all! In them two countries we have over 100,000 troops in different bases and posts.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Plague is everywhere bro. Its quite common actually. Its just not as dangerous due to the fact that we don't eat or live in close proximity to rodents anymore.


 penicillin saves the day


----------



## A New Name

Get ready to be uplifted!


----------



## Sameer

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> There is going to be a chess game that ends with war. People need to stop protesting retarded things and protest north Korea. They are the biggest theart against the united states, united states bases and posts, Japan and south Korea. You don't have to worry about being nuked. You have to worry that north Korea won't start shelling 130 Mike Mike at inacent people in south Korea and Japan. Just wake up and know what's about to go down. This could differently lead to WW3.
> 
> Somebody is founding North Korea's ballistic missile tests. Why do i say that? North Korea is thr poorest country in the world. They are feeding their people saw dust because there isn't food. They have no vehicles everyone walks who isn't government officials. Whoever is funding these missiles test will come from the shadows when shit hits the fan.





AaronOnTheRoad said:


> There is going to be a chess game that ends with war. People need to stop protesting retarded things and protest north Korea. They are the biggest theart against the united states, united states bases and posts, Japan and south Korea. You don't have to worry about being nuked. You have to worry that north Korea won't start shelling 130 Mike Mike at inacent people in south Korea and Japan. Just wake up and know what's about to go down. This could differently lead to WW3.
> 
> Somebody is founding North Korea's ballistic missile tests. Why do i say that? North Korea is thr poorest country in the world. They are feeding their people saw dust because there isn't food. They have no vehicles everyone walks who isn't government officials. Whoever is funding these missiles test will come from the shadows when shit hits the fan.


We to Eisenhower when he said Beware of the military-industrial complex. We have developed and economy that depends on War. It is not a chess game they are just looking for any excuse to slip it by the American people which is why they spend their time fear-mongering. Of course we are going to war. There are too many former military in the current Administration. There is no economic incentive for peace. Our behavior is very hypocritical and we have set up the Middle East for conflict and exploitation. The United States is interfering where it is not their business. We need to understand that self-determination within a sovereign country here's the key to that country and its people attaining the government and Society they want and it is none of our business. The government promotes fear and the big lie.


----------



## lone wolf

if the billionaire club is going to succeed in their centuries old quest then it's obvious NK must be under their control before they dismantle the USA.

when NK goes down, the US goes with it...

doubt we will see the true nature of the plan until the wall is complete. i suspect a biological war. perhaps ebola, the wall just there to keep it contained.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

It's still coming that ICBM is getting closer and closer to the states. Watch out Alaska


----------



## DrewSTNY

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> It's still coming that ICBM is getting closer and closer to the states. Watch out Alaska


Try as the media might, I think the whole ICBM thing is being over blown. There's a HUGE difference between 600 miles and 4000+ miles. Just a little bit of error in trajectory and the thing lands in Russia or the Arctic Ocean. Certainly, Japan, Taiwan, and SK should be worried, but it will be few years before they can hit a mainland target unless they steal the tech from Russia or their buddies in China.

Besides, if they were really interested in developing missile tech to hit the US, they would be launching their own satellite networks, not fucking around with political shenanigans.


----------



## lone wolf

Odin said:


> *No other military or combination of militaries cou even begin to inflict the slightest numbers of casualties on the United States military in a conventional war.
> 
> Consider: The U.S. spends close to what the entire rest of the world spends in defense. $711 billion. Per year. The next closest is China at $143 billion.
> 
> The M1 Abrams tank has seen more combat than just about any other tank on the battlefield today. It has never been knocked out by enemy fire. (Completely killed). Ever.
> 
> China has less than 500 Type 99 tanks, that have just been developed, and are not even close to being as good as the Abrams. We have 8,700 Abrams.
> 
> We have 10 aircraft carriers. The good kind. Everyone else has 10. Combined. And they are mostly small ships that can launch helicopters.
> 
> There are 8,400 attack helicopters in the world. The U.S. has 6,400 of them.
> 
> The United States has engaged in every type of ground warfare in the last 20 years. From mountains to jungles, and from desert to urban, we have the some of the most experienced warriors in the world. No other country comes close to the amount of combat veterans that we have.
> 
> We own all the satellites that guide GPS systems. We have all the advanced stealth technology. The latest sensors? U.S. The latest information systems? U.S. An Abrams tank can see a target, the tank commander can instantly send that target to every tank in his company.
> 
> Now you have 14 tanks looking for you. Oh, and it also uploads to every Apache helicopter in the area. Every indirect and direct fire system in the area knows what you are and where you are. Your survivability just dropped to 0. Instantly.
> 
> Fighting a conventional war against the U.S. would be like a 3-year-old child playing chess against Gary Kasparov. They wouldn't even know what they were supposed to be looking at.
> 
> *Edit: The purpose of the answer is not borne out of some nationalistic sense of pride, although I am a U.S. veteran and consider myself patriotic, but rather to call attention to how much larger the U.S. military industrial complex is than the entire rest of the world.
> 
> I truly believe that the rest of the world really has no clue just how powerful the U.S. military is. We must begin to question the disparity of lethality between the U.S. and the rest of the world. But we must also question, if not the U.S., who? Who do we want to have the largest military? China? North Korea? Or an ally like the UK?
> 
> Do we need to have 1,000 times the lethality of the closest military in strength? Or would 100 times suffice? I don't have the answer to those questions, nor am I purporting to. But I think it's important to begin a dialogue.
> *
> _*By Alan Cohen, US Army veteran*_
> 
> 
> that is a few years old... only... yea other nations are beginging to develop and put in the field tech that we have had for a long time. China with a few aircraftcarieers? and stolen stelth tech...
> 
> russia with their 5th genfighters...
> 
> this is stuff we have out in the open for decades now... but ... what do we still have up our sleeve.
> 
> its all misdirection...


no matter how powerful the USA may be... we are no match to sabotage from within.

the USA won't survive the NWO. well, technically speaking, no country will.

spreading democracy, lol, more like spreading slavery...
when the troops are done enslaving the rest of the world, they will bring down the US. thx 4 your service #!$!


----------

